# JTable setDataVector



## PollerJava (4. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen DefaultTableModel und möchte die Daten in der JTable mit einem Vector setzen:


```
v.add("Hallo");
        v.add("ich");
        v.add("bins");
        v1.add("12");
        v1.add("13");
        v1.add("14");
        model.setDataVector(v, v1);
```

leider bekomme ich oben eine Fehlermeldung, dass ein String nicht in einen Vector umgewandelt werden kann,
Wie machen ich das Richtig bzw wird es schneller, wenn ich statt der übergabe eines Vectors ein 2dim Array anfülle und das übergebe:


```
private String[][] butData = new String[][]
```

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,

lg


----------



## SlaterB (4. Feb 2008)

jedes Element in v muss ein Vector sein, kein String,
was soll man da sagen? ändere das so, dass du Vectoren addest

String[][] geht auch, was möchtest du nun hören?
vorher mit Länge + Breite initialsieren, z.B. 3 1
und dann reinschreiben


edit: ach, ein PollerJava mit 926 Posts, na wenn du nun immer noch solche Grundlagenfragen stellt,
dann lohnt es sich wohl langsam nicht mehr überhaupt noch zu helfen..


----------



## PollerJava (4. Feb 2008)

Da magst Du vielleicht auf den ersten Blick recht haben aber ich Programmiere nebenbei in meinen Projekten auch in C++ und da kann einem schon mächtig was durcheinander kommen, z.B.: 

bei einem Vector in Java remove()    in C++ erase(iterator (*i))  // übergabe ist in C++ und Java ganz unterschiedlich

usw,
da gibt es zig Beispiele,

Aber ich versuche ständig, mich zu verbessern, tut mir leid, wenn ich irgend jemand dadurch stör,
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für jegliche Anregungen,

lg


----------

